# Dionysus Labs



## JungleJuice (Aug 3, 2014)

I and several of my buddies have ordered from this source and from the time of donation to delivery is on average 3-4 days. This lab is US Domestic, and do not be shocked by the color of their oils, it is 100% all natural imported gso from Italy. For me I ordered their test prop and it is so smooth you can get it to draw up in a slin pin! I know its 100% real because my wife walks like she has just gotten off a horse and the woods are very intense. great quality and the customer service is just as good.


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 3, 2014)

thats a nice first post ha


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 3, 2014)

so is yours, 1st post and been a member since 2012 lol
That's a hard lurker...Welcome 2the forum hahaaha


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 3, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> so is yours, 1st post and been a member since 2012 lol
> That's a hard lurker...Welcome 2the forum hahaaha


haha Trust me bro i know how it looks, but i have more post than you on ology. 
I actually just posted a thread about this introducing myself.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 3, 2014)

Youngblood43 said:


> ...i have more post than you on ology.




I wouldn't brag about this.....


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 3, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> I wouldn't brag about this.....



hey bro not everybody on that forum has to be trash. sorry you think so! try and dig up some of my photos on there. im well respected in the NPC. im not some newb scammer trying to work for free gear like most of the assholes on steroidology.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 3, 2014)

Youngblood43 said:


> hey bro not everybody on that forum has to be trash.



Didn't say they were... it just takes a little more than a high post count to be respected over here


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 3, 2014)

I would say welcome Juice...but leaning towards rather seeing you get banned.  We don't we more scamming or 1st post pitches.

This is a solid community with experienced guys.  This kind of bs is not appreciated.


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 3, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Didn't say they were... it just takes a little more than a high post count to be respected over here



as it should! and i will pay my dues here on Ug


----------



## event462 (Aug 3, 2014)

I looked at their website and they actually copy and paste all their info about their gear from another piece of crap site that reviews gear and then sells bunk, all natural supplements. Pass.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 4, 2014)

How would u know they import their oil from Italy?  It appears u are related to this lab and making a silly plug.  Also it makes no sense for a lab in the US to import GSO from Italy....Enjoy your time here, it will b a short one most likely....



JungleJuice said:


> I and several of my buddies have ordered from this source and from the time of donation to delivery is on average 3-4 days. This lab is US Domestic, and do not be shocked by the color of their oils, it is 100% all natural imported gso from Italy. For me I ordered their test prop and it is so smooth you can get it to draw up in a slin pin! I know its 100% real because my wife walks like she has just gotten off a horse and the woods are very intense. great quality and the customer service is just as good.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 5, 2014)

Pretty sure another 1st poster did the same thing for this lab not too long ago.  Plug away gents, plug away, no fuks will be given here.


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 5, 2014)

JungleJuice said:


> I and several of my buddies have ordered from this source and from the time of donation to delivery is on average 3-4 days. This lab is US Domestic, and do not be shocked by the color of their oils, it is 100% all natural imported gso from Italy. For me I ordered their test prop and it is so smooth you can get it to draw up in a slin pin! I know its 100% real because my wife walks like she has just gotten off a horse and the woods are very intense. great quality and the customer service is just as good.



The rep/owner/ head fuk bag, just stormed out of meso.
But not after posting a nice selfie in his Dallas Cowgirls hat lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> The rep/owner/ head fuk bag, just stormed out of meso.
> But not after posting a nice selfie in his Dallas Cowgirls hat lol



Stormed out or got ran out of town?


----------



## Hardpr (Aug 5, 2014)

JungleJuice said:


> I and several of my buddies have ordered from this source and from the time of donation to delivery is on average 3-4 days. This lab is US Domestic, and do not be shocked by the color of their oils, it is *100% all natural imported gso from Italy*. For me I ordered their test prop and it is so smooth you can get it to draw up in a slin pin! I know its 100% real because my wife walks like she has just gotten off a horse and the woods are very intense. great quality and the customer service is just as good.



hum and all this time i thought only extra virgin olive oil was imported from italy.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 5, 2014)

event462 said:


> *I looked at their website *and they actually copy and paste all their info about their gear from another piece of crap site that reviews gear and then sells bunk, all natural supplements. Pass.



website? If a UGL has a website that's an automatic red flag... next!


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 6, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stormed out or got ran out of town?



I'm going to have to say a little bit of both PoB


----------

